# DEMOCRATS = THE PARTY OF CRIMINALS



## nononono (Nov 22, 2019)

*And the Senate Trial WILL begin in Jan 2020 unless Nancy Pelosi realizes *
*she has one chance to stop her Party from complete annihilation.... 
What's that chance.....?
Admit that she let Adam Schiff & Co. run rampant over the Constitution......
That means throw Adam Schiff & Co. under the Bus and stop the impeachment
process in it's tracks...Right Now before Thanksgiving or all Hell is going to break 
loose in " Her " Jackass Party.....Mark my words, they have nothing, they'll NEVER
have anything .....and if Adam Schiff writes his little " Hollywood " script with four
fake articles of impeachment and she lets The Penguin forward it to the Senate....
Their " Party " will cease to exist......

The whole charade will be COMPLETELY exposed to the AMERICAN PUBLIC..!!!
*
*DEMOCRATS **= **THE PARTY OF CRIMINALS





*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg said on Sunday: Sometimes government does know best. And in those cases, Americans should just cede their rights.

“I do think there are certain times we should infringe on your freedom,” Mr. Bloomberg said, during an appearance on NBC. He made the statement during discussion of his soda ban — just shot down by the courts — and insistence that his fight to control sugary drink portion sizes in the city would go forth.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

*Mr Bloomberg is the LAST person to ask anything about Governance....He's *
*a pure unadulterated Nut....he was ( And I do mean " Was " ) a successful business 
person....he is now a flaming Liberal under the guise of a moderate.
*
*Talk about buying a political office.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

Grow up children, we all see through your desperate projection. This is the most criminal administration ever . . . at least own it. They've been getting away with it so far, so enjoy the ride and quit whimpering.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Grow up children, we all see through your desperate projection.
> This is the most criminal administration ever . . . at least own it.
> They've been getting away with it so far, so enjoy the ride and quit whimpering.


*The only criminality being EXPOSED is ALL the CROOKED financial *
*dealings of the career Politicians..whether it be Republican or Democrat....

This administration HAS EXPOSED MORE CRIMINALS than any previous 
administration and the MAJORITY ARE DEMOCRATS......at least own it !

They have been getting away with this for DECADES, so enjoy your ride and quit being an ignoramus...*


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

